# TDU2 Kupplung für G27 einstellen?



## PowerWaffel (4. Oktober 2011)

*TDU2 Kupplung für G27 einstellen?*

ist es möglich die Kupplung vom Logitech G27 im Spiel TDU2 einzustellen oder überhaupt einzustellen ich finde in TDU1 wirkt sie ganz ok aber in TDU2 wirkt sie ziemlich fail.


----------



## Papzt (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: TDU2 Kupplung für G27 einstellen???*

Ist beim G25 genauso...das ist das Spiel...leider


----------

